# رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010



## علي 22 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا شاب مسلم وحابب اتعرف على الديانة المسيحية واعرف اطباعها وكيف الصلاه عندكم ولماذا تتطلقون على عيس ابن مريم  اسم يسوع وهل تعتقدون انه ابن الله ولكن الله ليس له أولاد وان عيسى نبي وليس اله وانا أحب عيسى واحب موسى واحب كل الانبياء لان ديننا يحثنا على ذلك وأن العدراء مريم ليست اله بل هي اشرف نساء العالم وارجو منكم الرد على هدة الاسئله وبارك الله فيكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Kiril (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

اهلا بيك اخ علي


> ولماذا تتطلقون على عيس ابن مريم اسم يسوع


لأن اسمه يسوع المسيح


> وهل تعتقدون انه ابن الله


نحن نؤمن و متأكدين انه ابن الله "ليس كما تتخيل انه ابن الله جسديا"


> ولكن الله ليس له أولاد


نحن كلنا اولاد الله


> وان عيسى نبي وليس اله


هذا في عقيدتك فقط


> وأن العدراء مريم ليست اله


اتفق معك و كل المسيحيين يؤمنون بذلك


> بل هي اشرف نساء العالم


مظبوط
سلام و نعمة اخ علي


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

*



			انا شاب مسلم وحابب اتعرف على الديانة المسيحية واعرف اطباعها وكيف الصلاه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اهلا بيك 

الصلاة المسيحية تواصل بين الله والمؤمن نتكلم فيها مع الله

طبعا فى نصوص وصلاوات ممكن نقولها ونصلى بيها

بس الاهم كلامك انت مع الله




			ولماذا تتطلقون على عيس ابن مريم اسم يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولماذا تطلقوا عليه انتوا عيسى
اسمه يسوع المسيح

عموما دعنا من الاسماء الان




			وهل تعتقدون انه ابن الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم ولكن ليس بالمفهموم الجسدى اللى زرعه دينك فى مخك

المسيح ابن الله كولادة النور من النور والمعرفة من العقل

ابن الله =ظهور الله فى الجسد (جسد المسيح )




			ولكن الله ليس له أولاد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


زى ما قولتللك كلمة ابن الله

تعنى تجسد الله




			وأن العدراء مريم ليست اله بل هي اشرف نساء العالم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام احنا برده بنؤمن بكده

ولو تصفحت المنتدى شوية  هتعرف ان كتير جدا من اللى دينك قالوا عن المسيحية غلط

1- نحن لا نؤله العدراء

2- لانعبد 3 الهة (نحن نعبد الاله الواحد )

3- مبنقولش ان الله اتجوز العذراء مريم وانجب المسيح عشان كده اسمه ابن الله (زى ما وضحت فوق )*​


----------



## حمورابي (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

أقرأ ألأِنجيــــــــَلْ


----------



## علي 22 (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

شكرا على الاجابة ولكن لم اقتنع فيها. طيب من هو روح القدس ولماذ تتطلقون عليه هدا الاسم وشو هو الي قالي اياه ديني عنكم انتم بتقولوا انه عيسى ابن الله وكيف ذلك ؟؟؟ وكيف تقول لي انكم ابناء الله ؟ وان عندنا في القرأن ايه بتقول (قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد).....
ولماذا تستخدمون الشمع في الصلاه ؟ وهل انتم تحبون المسلمين أم لا ؟ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

وهل انتم تحبون المسلمين أم لا ؟

ده سؤال ؟؟؟؟ نحن منحب كل البشر  مش ضروري مسلم 
المسيح قال لنا :
احبب قريبك كنفسك


و قريبك يعني كل انسان 
و حتى العدو لازم نحبو 
احبو اعدائكم 

ليش يعني لحتى ما نحب المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟مين قلك؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

انتم بتقولوا انه عيسى ابن الله وكيف ذلك ؟؟؟

ابن الله مش بمعنى الارضي ان الله تزوج و له ابن لا ابن الله يعني منبثق منه 
مثل انبثاق الشعاع من الشمس 
ان جاز التعبير و ليس الله متزوج و مو عارف ايش ما عنا هالكلام


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

وكيف تقول لي انكم ابناء الله ؟

الله هو ابانا السماوي و هو الذي خلقنا
و لسنا ابنائه جسديا لانه اله و نحن بشر


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

عيسى ابن الله وكيف ذلك ؟؟؟


العهد الجديد
في إنجيل مرقس، عندما سأل يسوع تلاميذه في قيصريّة  فيلبس: « في نظركم، أنتم، من أنا؟» أجاب بطرس وقال له: «أنت المسيح ابن الله الحيّ»  (متى 16: 16).

العهد القديم
. جاء في نبوءة ناتان  لداود: «متى تمّت أيّامك واضّجعت مع آبائك، سأقيم من يليك من نسلكّ الذي يخرج من  صلبكَ، وأُقرّ ملكه. فهو يبني بيتًا لإسمي، وأنا أُقر عرش ملكه إلى الأبد. أنا أكون  له أبًا، وهو يكون لي ابنًا» (2ملوك 7: 12-14)


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

و اخيرا الروح القدس هو من اقانيم الله الواحد 

(و لما اعتمد جميع الشعب اعتمد يسوع أيضا، و إذ كان يصلي انفتحت السماء*و نزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة ،وكان صوت من السماء قائلا انت هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت )لوقا 3 11:13


سمي الروح القدس : الروح لانه عمله غير منظور و هو انارة روحنا و ارشادنا و لا يميز عن باقي الاقانيم كلها متساوية في الجوهر 

القدس وكلمة «القدس» تميزه عن جميع    الأرواح المخلوقة التي هي دونه في القداسة بما لا يُقاس


----------



## علي 22 (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

شكرا الك طحبوش على الاهتمام بي وعلى اجابتك لي ولكن؟ لم تجبني عن لماذا تستخدمون الشمع في صلاتكم ؟ طيب صح انت بتقول ان عيسى ابن الله يعني الله يحب ان يكون له ابناء طيب ليش بس له ابن واحد ليش ماكان اله 10 ابناء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مثلا ليش ولد واحد ؟؟؟ وهل هده الصور التي تعرضونها هل هي صورة عيسى الحقبقية ام تخيلتموه ورسمتوه ؟؟؟؟ وهل عيسى عليه السلام تزوج ؟ وهل تعرفون زكريا


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

اهلا اخي علي هذا القسم من قوانينه مسموح تسأل سؤال ورا سؤال و ليس الكل مع بعض 
ابدا واحد واحد 
اي سؤال تحب تبدا ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*



> لماذا تستخدمون الشمع في صلاتكم ؟


*نستخدم الشمع لأنه مثال من العهد القديم عن الحب والتضحية والبذل فالشمعة لكى تضئ لنا تحترق وتنتهى تفانيا فى الحب لكى تنير لنا وهى مثال للرب يسوع المسيح المطلق فى تفانيه
ونستخدم الشمع ايضا لكى يتذكر كل خدام الكنيسة دورهم فى انهم يتعبون لكى يوصلوا كلم ةالله الحية الى كل العالم
فالكتاب يقول عن هؤلاء

انا ارسلتكم لتحصدوا ما لم تتعبوا فيه اخرون تعبوا و انتم قد دخلتم على تعبهم 
(يو  4 :  38)*




> طيب صح انت بتقول ان عيسى ابن الله يعني الله يحب ان يكون له ابناء طيب ليش بس له ابن واحد ليش ماكان اله 10 ابناء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مثلا ليش ولد واحد ؟؟؟


*
يااااااه النكتة دى قالها شيخ وكتير من الناس بيرددوها كتير وهى بصراحة ممتعة جدا

من قال ان اللخ احب ان يكون عنده طفل واحد فقط ؟؟
هذا فهم خاطئ اساسا للطبيعة الإلهية !

ابن الله = ظهور الله
فالله فى جوهره هو هو ابن الله المتجسد من حيث الجوهر

اما عن اولاد الله
فالجميع اولاد الله

البشرية كلها اولاد الله بحسب انها خليقة وصنعة يدية
المسيحيون كلهم ابناء الله من حيث الإيمان به
المسيح فقط ابن الله من حيث الجوهر*



> وهل هده الصور التي تعرضونها هل هي صورة عيسى الحقبقية ام تخيلتموه ورسمتوه ؟؟؟؟



*لا توجد صورة واحدة للسيد المسيح فى كل الأرض سوى صورة الكفن بنسبة تقريبية الى الشكل الأصلى
فالكتاب يقول عنه

انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك لذلك باركك الله الى الابد
 (مز  45 :  2)*




> وهل عيسى عليه السلام تزوج ؟




*لم يتزوج*





> وهل تعرفون زكريا



*يوجد اكثر من زكريا !
اشهرهم
ابو يوحنا المعمدان
*​


----------



## علي 22 (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

السلام عليكم 
هل روح القدس حمامة ؟ وكيف تعتقدون ان تكون حمامة الله ؟ هذا  ليس معقول؟؟؟
انتم تقولون ان عيسى ابن الله ؟ طيب مازال الله يحب الابناء لماذا انجب ابن واحد ؟ لماذا لم يأتي بـ14 ابن او أكتر ؟
ومن تحبون اكثر عيسى ام مريم العذراء ؟
وكم اله انتم عندكم ؟ وهل تأمنو بالله الذي خلق السماوات والارض؟ وان عيسى نبي وليس اله ؟؟ هل صدف وقرات من القران ؟ واذا تحب اقرا من القران سورة مريم وسوف تعرف الخقيقة وشكرا .....   وارجوا منكم ان تتحملونني. وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

اخ علي سؤال سؤال اذا ممكن عشان ما تخالف قوانين القسم


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*




> هل روح القدس حمامة ؟


*
حبيبى
ليس " روح القدس " بل " الروح القدس "

الروح القدس هو روح الله

وهو ليس حمامة

بل ظهر فى صورة حمامة

*


> انتم تقولون ان عيسى ابن الله ؟ طيب مازال الله يحب الابناء لماذا انجب ابن واحد ؟ لماذا لم يأتي بـ14 ابن او أكتر ؟



*انظر فى الرد السابق واتمنى انك تقرأ الأسئلة اللى بتجيبها وتقرأ الإجابات عليها*



> ومن تحبون اكثر عيسى ام مريم العذراء ؟



*عيسى ام مريم !!

ههههه

عيسى مين ؟؟
نحن نحب الله ( المسيح ) لأنه منذ البدء احبنا وفدانا

ونحب العذراء كلية الطهر والدة الإلة مريم لأنها ام الله المتجسد والتى استخدمها الله للخلاص

*


> وكم اله انتم عندكم ؟



*هههه

ONE

*


> وهل تأمنو بالله الذي خلق السماوات والارض؟



*Yes

*


> وان عيسى نبي وليس اله ؟؟



*المسيح نبى لأنه تنبأ وإله لأنه الله !*



> هل صدف وقرات من القران ؟



*خارج حدود القسم*






​


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*



علي 22 قال:


> انا أسألكم لماذا حرفتم الانجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اسمع انا أحب عيسى وأحب كل الانبياء انا اقول لكل مسيحي أن لايتجرأ ويسب النبي لانه اشرف الخلق وانه اخ لعيسى واخ لكل الانبياء


 
واحنا بنقولك ، لم نحّرف الانجيل ، تفتكر واحد ح يحّرف حاجة هي مصدر حياته ليه ؟؟؟

يعني طفاية حريق في البيت عندي علشان اطفي بيها النار ، ح اروح اضحك على نفسي واشتري طفاية حريق (مزيفة)؟؟؟ لمصلحة مين ؟؟؟

كتاب الحياة الذي به الطريق الى ملكوت الله والحياة الابدية ، ازيفه علشان عايز اروح النار ؟؟؟


----------



## علي 22 (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

الا رسول الله يا عباد الشمع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## طحبوش (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

صام دهرا و نطق كفرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*



علي 22 قال:


> الا رسول الله يا عباد الشمع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
يا اخ علي ، هل ذهبت الى السيدة زينب او الحسين ورأيت المسلمين يوقودون الشموع ام لا ؟؟
هل هذا معناه ان المسلمين يعبدون الشمع ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*



علي 22 قال:


> انتا فى الفيديو الي عندك بتقولو انو نحن نأمن برسول كذاب ومدلس..
> رجاءا ما حد يتجرأويحكي عن رسول الله اي كلمة..
> وشكرا


 
شوف يا اخ علي 

نحن نؤمن ان المسيح انه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، بحسب اعلان الكتاب المقدس معنا .

وانت تقول انه ليس كذلك ، فانت تتهم المسيح بالكذب .

ولم نتهمك باهانة ولم نحذفك من المنتدى ...

فاذا قلت ان محمد نبي واحنا قلنا ليس كذلك ، هو نبي كاذب ، اين الاهانة هنا ؟؟؟

عامل الناس كما تحب ان يعاملوك .


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2010*

الاخ ‏علي 22 
اعطيناك مساحتك الكافية للتعبير عن رأيك في هذا الموضوع
القسم هذا للاسئلة و الأجوبة. الرجاء ان تكو مُحدد في سؤالك حتى نُقدملك للباحثي الإجابة الكافية
نكتفي من هذا الموضوع لانك بدأت تتجه الى خارج الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------

